

Kernel 2.6.31 to speed up Linux desktop - spahl
http://www.techworld.com.au/article/317416/kernel_2_6_31_speed_up_linux_desktop

======
jws
Who thought we'd ever see this sentence:

 _The advent of Windows 7 in October may drive Linux's desktop market share
down even futher[sic]._

And someone please buy these poor journalists a spell checker.

Edit: to remove my own spelling error.

------
pwmanagerdied
There doesn't seem to be anything in the article related both to speed and to
Desktop installations of Linux specifically.

> Desktop applications can experience long and noticeable pauses when the
> application's code path jumps to a part of the code that is not cached in
> memory and needs to be read from the disk, which is slower.

It seems that most times the author uses the word "desktop", as above, it
could be removed and the article would probably be improved by it. I know
"Linux desktop" is a catchy phrase, but really.

